# Win an Abu Garcia Revo Premier Spinning reel!



## Jim (Nov 23, 2010)

Why not enter?

This reel looks nice........

https://www.abugarcia.com/

[youtube]PNg4Uos2KCA[/youtube]


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 23, 2010)

Entered!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Nov 23, 2010)

me too!


----------



## gouran01 (Nov 23, 2010)

guarantee i'm in it!


----------



## angry Bob (Nov 23, 2010)

Entered, thanks Jim 8)


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 23, 2010)

Good lookin' out. Thanks Jim


----------



## fender66 (Nov 23, 2010)

LOVE my Abu Bait casters the best. I'm in for sure. This is the spinner that Mike Ioconelli uses on his City Limits fishing all the time. Must be nice to have Abu as a sponsor! Ooh....I'm feeling jealous again.


----------



## cavman138 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## captdan (Nov 24, 2010)

sweet...im in too


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gotta be in it to win it.

IN!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## BassGeek54 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Jim...I'm in good luck to everyone.


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Nov 26, 2010)

Can't win if you don't play, I'm in.


----------



## Brine (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Jim. Hope a TinBoater gets it!


----------



## one100grand (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm in...I'll let you guys know how nice of a reel it is when I win it [-o<


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey I just got a letter from Wired2fish, kind of a thanks for stopping by note. Included were a couple Gene Larew Biffle bugs and a couple Wired2fish stickers. Free fishing stuff is always cool!
Thanks for the recommendation Jim.


----------



## lswoody (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Jim!!!!


----------



## LonLB (Nov 30, 2010)

Entered. I need a match to the custom built Revo I put together last winter.


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2010)

LonLB said:


> Entered. I need a match to the custom built Revo I put together last winter.



You going to show it to us?


----------



## LonLB (Nov 30, 2010)

Jim said:


> LonLB said:
> 
> 
> > Entered. I need a match to the custom built Revo I put together last winter.
> ...




I tried to but the post didn't go through.

It basically looks stock except the Carbon Fiber power handle. Has been converted from 5 bearings to 9, carbon power handle, greased multi disk drag (vs the standard 1 disk on the Premier models), Australian market Revo Premier gear set and drive shaft in Duralumin and 7.1 ratio, and a Ceramic spool bearing.


----------



## gotmuddy (Nov 30, 2010)

in


----------



## fender66 (Nov 30, 2010)

C.U. Fishin said:


> Hey I just got a letter from Wired2fish, kind of a thanks for stopping by note. Included were a couple Gene Larew Biffle bugs and a couple Wired2fish stickers. Free fishing stuff is always cool!
> Thanks for the recommendation Jim.



Yep.....me too a day or so ago. Nice fellas over there.


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I entered, with not much confidence... I hope someone on this forum wins!!


----------



## bill (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm in. thanks Jim,good luck to all.


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 1, 2010)

Entered thanks for pointing it out to us


----------



## devilmutt (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks, I'm in.


----------



## freetofish (Dec 13, 2010)

guys you can enter every week. But actually you can save yourself the trouble as I feel like I have this in the bag.


----------



## pharaoh2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Me too. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 14, 2010)

freetofish said:


> guys you can enter every week. But actually you can save yourself the trouble as I feel like I have this in the bag.



Just checked the rules:

2. Limitation on the Number of Entries. Limit one entry per family. Additional entries will be disqualified, and Pure Fishing, which will administer the Sweepstakes, reserves the right to disqualify any person that submits multiple entries. Automated or bulk entries or entries submitted by third parties will be disqualified. Once a qualified entry is received, that entrant is eligible for all remaining drawings unless the entrant wins.


----------

